# Deleting My Brushes?



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Have any of you had this problem but I just opened my Photoshop (CS3) and i had like tons of brushes downloaded and now their all gone ...Ive restarted my comp and all and their still not there so i went and reinstalled each one cuz i have the saved brushe files and then i closed my photshop and opened it an hour later and they were all missing again? Any ideas why?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Are they on your computer, or completely gone?

Have you pasted them into the Adobe Brush folder, or just loaded them on PS as you went?


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i loaded them but they were always in the brush pallete even if i loaded them like a year ago ...i dunno why they arent showin up now ...do i have to paste them into the brushes folder in the program files or something?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, paste them in the brush folder.

Program files > Adobe > Photoshop > Presets > Brushes


----------

